
Hedge-Fund Robots and Disgusted CEOs - mblevin
http://www.bloombergview.com/articles/2016-02-18/hedge-fund-robots-and-disgusted-ceos
======
mblevin
Definitely the best part is the link to this image from JP Morgan's report on
"Unicorns Vomiting Rainbows":

[http://imgur.com/VJ4zvWH](http://imgur.com/VJ4zvWH)

